# Totally convinced I have cervical cancer



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

I just need to vent a bit. 

I have the classic symptoms: abnormal bleeding and right side lower back/thigh/pelvic pain. Literally shaking and crying right now. So afraid of going to the doctor but I know I have to go. I don't know what I will do if I really do have it. I'm a hypochondriac so I tend to blow things out of proportion but I honestly, truly believe I am sick this time.


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

Half_A_Person:

Please try to calm down. Remember that right now, the not-knowing-and-imagining-the-worst is the most difficult part, and that is what is making you fret. :squeeze

There can be many reasons for abnormal bleeding, and also the pains you are describing. If you have a pre-conceived diagnosis in mind, it is easy to imagine that all of the symptoms you are experiencing are attributable to that. The only way you can find out is if you make an appointment and have it properly checked out. Though it is difficult, you need to do that as soon as possible. With any illness, early detection and treatment is of the utmost importance.

Best wishes to you! The most important thing right now is to take care of yourself, and that means making your appointment as soon as you possibly can.


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for replying. It's so difficult not knowing and speculating and I always jump to the worst conclusions. And I am definitely going to get checked out ASAP even though I know it will make me very anxious. Thanks again.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

DuncanThaw said:


> Half_A_Person:
> 
> Please try to calm down. Remember that right now, the not-knowing-and-imagining-the-worst is the most difficult part, and that is what is making you fret. :squeeze
> 
> ...


Yep, anticipatory anxiety is ALWAYS worse than the actual event itself. You have to find out if you even have it! :afr


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

I also have PCOS which is a hormonal disorder so I'm hoping all this is just a result of that. It's just so hard not to think of the worst case scenario.


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

Did you go to the doctor? Please let us know how youre doing.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

toughcookie said:


> Did you go to the doctor? Please let us know how youre doing.


I would also like to know how you're doing 

I looked at the post date and know that it's late for advice but cervical cancer is easy to treat if caught early.
Also, at your age, the risk of cervical cancer is low compared to women over the age of 25 (which is currently the minimum screening age in the UK, although I think this should be lowered to 20 or 21).

I hope you're ok anyhow.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't think these symptoms are limited to cancer but am still hoping to hear you're alright! 

There was a time when my doctor told me she was very concerned I had ovarian cancer. The symptoms fit and it wasn't a self diagnosis, it was a doctor's concern. So I went through that awful anticipation of getting an ultrasound and such. Very, very long story short it was merely a cyst. Not to belittle the experience as it can be extremely painful! But the point of the story is you need to try your best to keep calm. Know what you can and cannot control and work with the information the professionals give you.


----------

